# Newbie to splitting- what do you guys do if you find a bunch of carpenter ants or termites!



## ruserious2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

Splitting a bunch of pine that has been down and cut into 16-24" long pieces, about 8-24" dia and sitting on the ground for about a year. Took one piece this weekend that had what looked like a woodpecker hole in it and when I split it I found lots of carpenter ants. The good news was it was very cold out so they were real lethargic and I just mushed them one by one. Kept splitting and found the big fat queen and mushed her miserable little existence also I imagine this must not be all that rare of an occurrence. Carpenter ants are pretty common around here (southern NH) but still I don't want to give them any invites. And then I totally fear doing this and finding termites one day. Do you guys keep a can of ant/termite killer with you when you split? Wondering if I "nuked" a split with such should I then relegate it to the outdoor burn pile (thinking burning those pesticides cannot be a good thing) . Anyway wondering how everyone else deals with this issue.
Thanks


----------



## JoeyD (Apr 19, 2011)

I break out the mapp tourch and fry the little bastards. With my wood sitting for 3+ years I'm not taking any chances they find a new home in one of my stacks.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 19, 2011)

Cutting as much deadfall & standing Red/Black Oak snags as I do,am used to seeing them quite often.Rarely more than 3-4 rounds per tree have anything in it,even if they're partly hollow or riddled with holes.I just split all of it  as usual,leave any pieces with holes and/or ants on the ground & gather them up in a few weeks or months.Birds do a good job taking care of them,same with any grubs.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 19, 2011)

In the winter they die, I hope. In warm weather, I spray them.


----------



## RNLA (Apr 19, 2011)

I use fire as in a propane torch if I have the chance. I also have used ant killer spray ETC. Kill as many as you can if you're any where near a structure, otherwise in the woods leave them for the critters.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 19, 2011)

As long as there is not a carpenter ant queen or termite queen in the round won't the workers simply die or be eaten by birds or whatever?  I mean, without a queen the colony dies...right?...wrong?

Ed


----------



## ruserious2008 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments folks. I like the propane torch idea and will use that- lets me get in those little holes to kill them also. 
for some other answers to comments- " they die in the winter"- well I would think so in split wood but I can attest to the fact that they will survive in unsplit logs - I'd say the one I found them in was 18" long and about the same in diameter and that tree was downed and cut up  last summer sometime and I just found them now. So splitting in the spring does not afford one the chance to let them freeze to death over the winter. 
I throw splits I have that have grubs in them out in the yard for the birds to feast off of also as was mentioned. Just not comfortable doing that with carp ants or termites out of fear a queen could have time to relocate her colony. And yes they need a queen but I'm reaching back into my memory here but I think they can have new queens develop as needed and then they migrate off to form new colonies so my fear just letting the birds have at it is that a queen gets loose and I have it land in my barn or house or even my ornamental trees in my yard. So...I like the propane torch idea- no chems and if I split it enough pretty sure I'll get them all and still can a least have the wood to burn.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

They like moist wood so once the wood dries they should leave. If I have wood with the tell tale sighns I bring it in as I burn it.


----------



## quads (Apr 19, 2011)

When I cut a tree, I split the rounds in the woods where the tree lays.  Generally all the carpenter ants scatter on the forest floor as I'm splitting.  Then I load the splits on the trailer and haul them home to the woodpile.  I have never found a carpenter ant living in my stacks at home.


----------



## 48rob (Apr 19, 2011)

When splitting wood that has ants, I shave/split off the good outer wood and toss the inner rotten wood back into the woods.

I may miss a few, but I don't knowingly leave wet rotten infested wood anywhere near the firewood piles.

Rob


----------



## Flavo (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been wondering about this myself so thanks for posting the question. I have been doing construction on the home lately so I have a 55 gal burn barrel close to my firewood processing spot. It helps to get rid of all the fallen bark and little pieces. If I have a fire going, or that might be the perfect time to start one. I will toss that split right in the barrel.  It is very satisfying to me to know that they are all meeting death. I had a small infestation in an old house so I get a lot of satisfaction from it.


----------



## joefrompa (Apr 19, 2011)

I like em - they burrow deep into my quality wood leaving sizable air passageways to help speed the seasoning process.


----------



## Bspring (Apr 19, 2011)

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> They like moist wood so once the wood dries they should leave. If I have wood with the tell tale sighns I bring it in as I burn it.



I also go with the moist wood theory. I think once the wood is split and relocated they will all die. I have never found any in my wood stacks but often find them when splitting. It is not worth my time to kill them when splitting. About the only thing I will go out of my way to kill are Yellowjackets.


----------



## jlove1974 (Apr 19, 2011)

I call my dog over and he eats whatever critter that comes out (except for yellowjackets, and they are usually in rotten wood laying on the ground).
Same thing with the compost pile, he sits and waits for a grub snack


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I've used this analogy before . . . but I'll use it again.

You're home minding your own business. You have a wife and 2.5 thousand kids. You've had a long day at work and are just chilling out, maybe eating dinner when all of a sudden a giant chain of death comes ripping down right into the middle of your home . . . the sound is terrible, the fumes are noxious and there are bodies everywhere. 

Your family however rallies together and starts to evacuate the home when all of a sudden the home is turned up on its side (more family members plummet to their death) and then a giant splitting ax starts whacking away at your home . . . more family members die in a mercifully quick death. 

You think the worse is over until what's left of your home is tossed to the side and exposed to the elements, offering you no protection from the sun and wind . . . and then . . . when you think it cannot get any worse . . . THEY come . . . by THEY I mean the birds . . . as the rest of your family flees the home for safety the birds come in and start picking them off one by one.

Untold numbers of your family are dead or severely hurt. Your home has been whacked into bits. I know I wouldn't stay in a home like that . . . and apparently the ants think the same way.

------

I just roll the split with the ants to the side . . . away from the rest of the wood. After that I let the birds and the elements do their thing. When I go back a few days later there are no signs of the ants.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Apr 19, 2011)

I have hardwood rounds delivered and piled in my driveway, been pecking at about a 3 cord pile for a while now and occasionally I will split a piece and find the big carpenter ants and when I do I toss the whole piece out in the middle of the driveway and call the kids and dog over if they are around and we all squish em and bang the wood to get em out and squish em and chase em down as they try to escape. Pieces with termites I put in a plastic bag and into the garbage can.


----------



## shawneyboy (Apr 19, 2011)

Just this morning I was watching a red headed woodpecker addressing this issue.

Shawn


----------



## zzr7ky (Apr 19, 2011)

Jake nailed it:Ignore them.   

Termites - I haven't seen, but if I did I would see the tubes they make on the outside of the wood and I'd probably pass on that tree/log.  

If you are concerned a mild Botax spray makes it impossible for them to digest wood and they'll die.

ATB, 
Mike


----------



## certified106 (Apr 19, 2011)

Termites are actually less worrisome then the carpenter ants as termites can only survive for around two hours above ground before the die. So if you cut a round of wood that has termites in it and then throw it on your stacks two hours later they are dead. Carpenter ants on the other hand are pretty hardy little buggers and worry me more than the termites.


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just stack it away form your house, up off the ground where it can dry.

They'll be gone well before you burn it.


----------



## Flavo (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, but they have to go somewhere. That somewhere could be my house. I am sure an ant has no problem walking 100-200' to find my house. I'm not saying you folks are wrong. But I hate the thought of these little buggers in my home again.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 19, 2011)

I once took some birdseed that the wife uses in all her bird feeders and drew a line right to the ants I found while splitting.  Turkeys came through and found the seed and it brought them right to the ants I'd found. No more ants. I did have to chase the turkeys away for a few days after that but it got rid of all the ants.


----------



## Flavo (Apr 19, 2011)

Now that's thinking on your feet.


----------



## remkel (Apr 19, 2011)

Played a game of "Kill the ants" this past weekend. Found the queen in the log and crushed her. The rest of the colony was so lethargic they just stayed in a pile at the center of my splitting log. Made for a good stress reliever as i continued pounding on the pile until nothing was moving.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 20, 2011)

Flavo said:
			
		

> yeah, but they have to go somewhere. That somewhere could be my house. I am sure an ant has no problem walking 100-200' to find my house. I'm not saying you folks are wrong. But I hate the thought of these little buggers in my home again.



I don't worry about this too much . . . figure there is a lot of other semi-rotting wood in the woods nearby that would make much more tempting treat and home to them than my own home . . . the key is not having wet wood.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 20, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I once took some birdseed that the wife uses in all her bird feeders and drew a line right to the ants I found while splitting.  Turkeys came through and found the seed and it brought them right to the ants I'd found. No more ants. I did have to chase the turkeys away for a few days after that but it got rid of all the ants.



. . . and then I brought in the coyotes to take care of the turkeys . . . and then had to bring in some hunters to take care of the coyotes . . . and then had to bring in a Budweiser truck to take care of the hunters . . .   . . . and yes . . . I mean no disrespect to hunters . . . just being funny.


----------



## fireview2788 (Apr 20, 2011)

I had this problem too.  When we bought our new house the previous owner, who was in his late 80's, left a huge pile of beech, walnut, poplar, and ash to rot because he couldn't split it.  I salvaged what I could but most of it was too rotten for indoor use or termite infested so it went to the outdoor stack.  I got some Boric Acid and put it on the ground around where the wood was piled to take care of any of the buggers who thought they would outsmart me.  Boric Acid is a an organic, naturally occurring acid that basically dehydrates them as the crawl through it.  BTW, I was almost in tears with all the wood that was relegated to the outside.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 20, 2011)

Did you buy pure boric acid?  I'm interested in sprinkling some around the indoor pile (of course, it won't affect anything flying), but the only thing I've seen in stores is Roach Pruf, which is mostly boric acid, but also has a little attractant in it.  I'd rather not attract anything inside.  How would this work outside?  Wouldn't the rain dissolve it?


----------



## WES999 (Apr 20, 2011)

I purchased some boric acid on ebay.


----------



## fireview2788 (Apr 20, 2011)

My father in-law actually gave it to me but it is 100% Boric Acid.  My thinking is that the when the Boric Acid mixes with the rain water it will make the ground un-inhabitable for bugs.  I am sure, like all chemicals, I will have to refresh it from time to time.  My father in-law uses it around the outside of his house to keep spiders, ants, etc out so I'll be giving that a try also.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 20, 2011)

Most hardware stores should carry it.Not to mention the big box stores.Several yrs ago I seen it at local grocery even.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 20, 2011)

boric acid is not the same as boraxo.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 20, 2011)

What I have in cupboard over clothes dryer is a cardboard can with metal top & bottom.Its probably 20yrs old by now,its faded orange & white PUREPAC Pure Boric Acid Granular 1lb total weight.Very fine powder last I checked.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 20, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, you came pretty close Jake! We got the turkeys and then the coyotes moved in. Next thing you know we had a few big parties of coyote hunters (some problems there which we took care of). We also pick up empty beer cans along the road amongst other trash that is thrown out. On the coyote hunters, they just started hunting by loosing their dogs when the found a track in the snow then went from there. Problem was they just thought they could go anywhere without permission. Some folks are okay with that; we're not. 

I was approached then by one of the leaders of one hunting party and he lives just a short ways from us. He said he could not control the dogs to stay off but could the hunters. I informed him that is what I had asked and also, if they would have thought ahead of time they could have had permission. Well, this year we found where one of the hunters went across our property so I let others know that should we find any of them on our property we would not be so kind the next time and that we will prosecute. They were asked nicely to stay off. Nice goes only so far. 

Normally at this time of year we also have problems with people sucker fishing. They think they can park along our place and just walk back to the creek. Sorry folks, I have not given permission for that so you are trespassing.


----------



## Bspring (Apr 20, 2011)

It is bad enough that they sneak on your land and steel your fish but then they usually leave their trash there also!


----------



## fireview2788 (Apr 20, 2011)

Unfortunately hunters can be our own worst enemies.  Ruining for the rest of us.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, the fish are not mine and I do not mind them fishing the creek but do not want them crossing my land. And yes, it seems they always leave trash. 

btw, in MI, they have rights to the creek. So long as they follow the creek from the road they are okay fishing; just don't go wandering. I have no problem with that and we have a bit over 1/4 mile frontage on a good fishing creek. But they can have all the suckers they want.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 20, 2011)

fireview2788 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately hunters can be our own worst enemies.  Ruining for the rest of us.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## ruserious2008 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well just one final comment acknowledging people are kindly sharing their experience here but also noting sometimes you're experience may not always match with reality 
I say that in regards to several comments indicating the that as long as the wood is not wet it will not attract/sustain carpenter ants or termites. I had "learned" from several sources over my years as a real estate agent that carpenter ants need wood that is wet and soft to chew into but termites did not. But after talking with several licensed pest treatment types I have been told that is not true and they had examples including finding both termites and carp ants in less than one year old homes and the wood was dry that they burrowed into. Its apparently somewhat common for new homes to get them if they are in a location where a lot of trees were cut down- the bugs  need a new place to live and say "oh looky here- a big square tree has suddenly appeared and we can get in where its nice and warm all year with none of those damn birds pestering us! " So real world examples of bugs eating healthy and very dry wood used to make a house!
Now it is true both insects need a source of moisture but it doesn't have to be in the wood. Termites will make these tubes going from the wood they are eating into the ground and can find their moisture that way. I can't find the pic but I had my fave home inspector look at a 4 family, in the city no less.....that I wanted to buy and when he looked into the crawl space he saw about 20 termite tubes going from the sills to the ground along the foundation. He was like Jack Hannah seeing something he's never seen before! He got ll excited and called it the largest colony he'd ever seen. And this building had been vacant for a year so no internal water-they had to have gotten all they needed from rainwater in the ground. we found the sills and about 20 ft of the main beam thru the middle of the basement was toast! Could put your finger into it! No idea how far they traveled up in the walls but in this area our termites are subterranean and in general ONLY eat up about 3ft into the walls. 
Signs of carp ants you may see will look like little chunks of wood or sawdust in a spiders web- that's called Fras-the 'web' type material and sawdust are from the ants. Termites if you are lucky you will just see a pile of sawdust on the floor. I went up into my barn one year and found a foot high pile of sawdust under a beam. Termites! 
Anyway, Southern NH is the northern most range for termites - up north in the state they do not have them. So for those of you that have snow for 9 months a year at least you don't have to deal with these buggers and thanks everyone for sharing your comments.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have found carpenter ants in my house and have used Ortho Ant Dust. This was before I started processing firewood.  I apply it around the perimeter of the house as a precautionary tool several times a year.  It seems to work well.  I have not had any carpenter ant sightings in a while.  However, I need to make another application now that Spring is here.  The stuff is pretty cheap, so I figure better to be safe.  Its supposed to work by having the ants carry it back to the nest where it can kill the rest of the colony.

As far as finding ants in splits, this happened to me about two weeks ago.  I was splitting some wood I got last fall and out came the carpenter ants.  Being afraid they would make their way to the house I quickly grabbed some bug spray and killed as many as I could find.

I found a decent website when I had my problem.  Some good information.  bugspray.com


----------



## Bspring (Apr 21, 2011)

Ruserious, I have had termites up in the attic of my last house. That was over 15' up. The damage was only in a small area. It was a 5 year old house and I had not been getting treatments. Once I was under a termite contract I never had another problem. I have never heard of carpenter ants living in a house but they will travel a long way looking for food. I think your fire wood will be safe from carpenter ants but not termites. They may eat a little wood but the same happens with rabbits and birds when it comes to a garden.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Apr 21, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Well, the fish are not mine and I do not mind them fishing the creek but do not want them crossing my land. And yes, it seems they always leave trash.
> 
> btw, in MI, they have rights to the creek. So long as they follow the creek from the road they are okay fishing; just don't go wandering. I have no problem with that and we have a bit over 1/4 mile frontage on a good fishing creek. But they can have all the suckers they want.



Damn I forgot about suckers, as a kid I used to go and have the best fishing ever with my ultra light and a fresh dug can of worms, geez I need to find a place to take my son and catch some, they were fun and easy to catch as I recall.


----------

